# look what just happened while I was on SM



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

dh is watching TV I'm in my sewing room/office on SM when I hear aloud ping sound. I ask dh if he heard it, he said no, then he went and opened our slider to walk out in the back yard, LOOK what we found:w00t: dh was just outside watering plants, nice hot day, slight breeze and apparently a wind came up from the south, took hold of the umbrella and . ..:w00t: :crying:what am I going to do without my table how weird is that? Flower baskets are fine, 
Quick check around neigbors yards everything looks perfect, very strange


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Same thing happened to my Mom's table. She never replaced it though


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Paula -- what a bummer.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Wind does a lot of damage !


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness!:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

YIKES:w00t::w00t: It's always something Please be careful cleaning it up.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW!! Major suckage! Thank God no one was out there and got hurt! Maybe the place where you bought the table can order a new piece of glass for you??


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

WOA!!!!! yes please do be careful cleaning it up, wouldnt want you or your fluffs getting hurt!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no! That does sound strange, Paula. 

I'm sorry this happened to you. Can you order a piece of glass to replace the broken one?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think we might just get another one when they have their sell at the end of Summer, it was just a shock to see what a gust of wind can do.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Are you sure the wind broke the glass??? We had a table top "explode" several years ago from the sun. Yep...it got too hot and just shattered. I ended up having my husband cut a new top from wood and I painted it for that year (actually looked very pretty...colorful parrots with a bright border)...no more glass top tables for my deck!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

That's is a bit strange. Luckly your little ones were not out there.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I can't believe that actually happened to your table. So do you think when the umbrella got picked up by the wind it smashed the table glass? It's a good thing no one was out there when it happened and hopefully you were able to get it all cleaned up by now. Check for summer sales now on patio furniture, I've noticed Walmart is already clearancing their sets.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Kissi's Mom said:


> Are you sure the wind broke the glass??? We had a table top "explode" several years ago from the sun. Yep...it got too hot and just shattered. I ended up having my husband cut a new top from wood and I painted it for that year (actually looked very pretty...colorful parrots with a bright border)...no more glass top tables for my deck!!


I was thinking along the same line - I haven't had it happen to me, but I have heard of it happening before - due to heat.

Your painted table-top sounds lovely!

Although it will be more maintenance, I'm thinking of upgrading my current outdoor set (which is glass topped) to a wooden set when summer comes around .... there is currently no shelter in my yard for a table, which will mean I will need to oil it (or whatever you do) to protect it from the elements, but I think it will be worth it in the long run.

Paula, please be careful clearing up that horrible mess!!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh, no! I am sorry that happend to you Paula! That happend to me in a wind storm a couple summers ago so now I have a plastic cheap table out back with the grill!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! what a pain


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Call your insurance company,who knows,maybe.... I know I gotta get estimates on a tree we planted and our cordless phones got zapped too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh wow - so glad no one was around to get hurt!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

What a shame - all that clean-up and expense. I'm sorry that you have that to face today.

I'm glad that nobody got hurt.

Allie


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I've heard of the heat causing it too, especially scary if you were sitting at it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Paula I am so glad no one was out there when it happened and sorry that you have lost your table top too. Strange things do happen when the wind gusts come up that's for sure, but perhaps the heat did weaken the glass causing it to shatter. Do be careful cleaning up.
My neighbor has a beautiful table she made herself, she is artistic and bought an older table and made a mozaic top for it, the pattern is beautiful and I just love it. Knowing your artistic abilities perhaps you could put a wooden top on and do something like that with mozaic tile, just a thought


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow that's crazy!! I am glad your hubby wasnt near there when it happened!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We just lost our glass top table abt a month ago...but that was definately from wind. Had a heck of a time trying to get JUST a table without having to pay an arm and a leg ( which I refused to do!) 
Unbeliveable how many "bits" of glass those tops turn into!! What a mess! 

Did look into some wooden ones as we this is not the first time the table has overturned...just the first it acually broke! However I read so many negs to the wooden ones ( warping, bubbling on finish etc) that we opted against it, and I didn't want the resin. I also love the comfort of the chairs we have and though old are still good. Finally ended up with a full set on sale just before the 4th.. and simply now have extra chairs ( different type but that's ok because they're the 'sling' and fold away when not needed) and extra umbrella.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

no it wasn't the heat, the umbrella was in the little hole that's in the glass and the umbrella has a heavy stand, the reason I say it was wind is because the umbrella was 8ft away, the umbrella was open the wind must have just hit it right, I really wish I could have witnessed the whole thing. I'm so glad B&B wasn't outside she loves to walk around the table and sniff things.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Paula that happen to us about 4 years ago. My husband and I were having dinner inside and we heard a loud noise. I got up and looked out back. My husband said what was that, I said, "You don't want to know":w00t: What a time cleaning it up. That glass shattered everywhere. After that we got a resin table but I did not like it so a few years later we went out and got another glass table that is on our deck now.  Mine was definitely caused by the wind catching under the umbrella. :angry:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Paula, the same thing happened to me a few years ago. I ran out to do a quick errand, a wind and rain storm came out of nowhere, and I rushed out of the store and home because I knew I had left the umbrella open. I got home to find that the wind picked up both the umbrella and the table and flung them over the deck railing onto the grass in the dog yard ... with shattered glass everywhere. Once the rain stopped I got out the shop vac and started vacuuming my grass. Four years later I am still seeing little flecks of glass buried in the dirt. I called the glass company to see what the cost of replacing the top would be, $185 for a 40" round glass top. I waited a couple of weeks and got a lovely set during a huge end of season sale ... 40" square table, 4 chairs and delivery for less than $200. And no more glass tops for me. I didn't want wood or resin and ended up with a table that the top is made up of insertable (and changeable) 12x12 floor tiles with a center metal insert with hole for umbrella. If/when I get tired of the table top I can change the look with new tiles.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:w00t: WOW. Glad nobody was hurt. I've never had a glasstop table outside & this convinces me I'm never going to.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

OH MY!! I'm so glad that you're all okay!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

awweee I know how that feels. I hope you are able to replace it soon. I like having a little table outside too. Nice for morning coffee!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> dh is watching TV I'm in my sewing room/office on SM when I hear aloud ping sound. I ask dh if he heard it, he said no, then he went and opened our slider to walk out in the back yard, LOOK what we found:w00t: dh was just outside watering plants, nice hot day, slight breeze and apparently a wind came up from the south, took hold of the umbrella and . ..:w00t: :crying:what am I going to do without my table how weird is that? Flower baskets are fine,
> Quick check around neigbors yards everything looks perfect, very strange


YIKES!!!! We get some pretty viscious winds here in the desert and our neighbors covered patio cabana (which was bolted to the cement pad patio) was wrenched up and flew halfway over our wall in one bad storm.

Sounds like yours happened out of the blue - how scary! Glad no one got hurt but sucks about your table. Maybe you can get a piece of plywood and sand the edges/put a cloth over it til you get a new table?


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my gosh...thank goodness no one was hurt!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Same thing happened to me about 10 years ago. I was working from home and the wind picked up...a storm was coming...I ran down stairs to put the umbrella down and just as i got to the door, the table blew over and shattered into 1,000,000 pieces!!!

We have a new table now, but i never leave the umbrellas up if I'm not outside.


----------

